# New Knit Pattern--Maries Amethyst Lace Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

The lacy scarf features a fancy central pattern bordered by a fun to knit lace stitch, and with the texture of twisted stitches incorporated into the central lace. The scarf is worked from the bottom up in halves and begins with a doubled border pattern. It is then joined in the center with the Kitchener stitch for a balanced look. There are colored charts and written directions to work this scarf which is done in fingering weight yarn.

Finished measurements: About 7wide x 70 long after blocking.

Yarn: About 450 yards fingering weight. Sample was knit using 2 balls Knitpicks Palette with the color--Hyacinth; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool; 231 yards/50 gram.

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 5 straights.

You can find this pattern for sale for $3.99 in Etsy, Craftsy and Ravelry.
Here are direct links:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/159415253/maries-amethyst-lace-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maries-amethyst-lace-scarf

This is the first pattern which I have designed for a collection of scarves that will eventually be put into an eBook. I will also continue to sell the patterns individually. The eBook will feature designs dedicated to each of my friends. They have chosen the color, or colors, and I will have the pleasure of designing a scarf for them!


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! That's just lovely!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely lace scarf


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## celtic (Jul 24, 2012)

Just beautiful and I love the Colour too


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Another lovely scarf design, Mollyannhad! :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I really love your scarf designs and have already made one, with another on my needles as we speak - Christmas is coming!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love the colour of this amazing lacy scarf.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Patian said:


> I really love your scarf designs and have already made one, with another on my needles as we speak - Christmas is coming!


Thank you so much!! Oh please post pictures! Which one did you do?


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Thank you so much!! Oh please post pictures! Which one did you do?


I made the Fuchsia Fantasy Lace Scarf for my s-i-l for her birthday, but unfortunately I was so excited to send it to her I forgot to take a picture before I sent it. I will try to get her to take a photo and send it to me - she really loves it.

The second one is the newest Sweetheart Valentine Scarf which I'm working on for my sister for Christmas. I know, I know, it's supposed to be a valentine gift but she's my only sister and the hearts are appropriate. It's only an inch or two so far, will post pics when I'm further along. I love seeing the pattern evolve on a new project. We are going on an Alaska cruise next week and you can bet this will be going along!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Your work is really wonderful. 

Curious--how did you learn to design lace?


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Your work is really wonderful.
> 
> Curious--how did you learn to design lace?


Thank you so much! I have always loved lace. I used to crochet lace doilies all the time. But eventually I got into knitting more. I learned to knit lace doilies following charts. I have a chart program on my computer that I love to play with. I usually open it up and start charting, and then when I knit the chart I revise both. I sometimes have to rip out and start over 1-6 times until I get the pattern to come out right. I also have lots of pattern stitch dictionaries, that I utilize. They are very inspirational. I have looked at them hundreds of times.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the response. i can see how much work you have put into your projects. 

what computer program do you use. i have tried some of the free ones without much success.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

tamarque said:


> thanks for the response. i can see how much work you have put into your projects.
> 
> what computer program do you use. i have tried some of the free ones without much success.


Intwined studio. It was not too expensive. It gives good results.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So delicate


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> Intwined studio. It was not too expensive. It gives good results.


thanks. i will look into it. keep up your gorgeous work


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Another beautiful scarf!


----------

